# ...



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

I've had on on my WSM for several years.

Your gonna love it especially for the over nighters.

Al


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## chad e (Jun 2, 2016)

Felt like I was opening it myself! Good luck and let us all know how much you love it.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## chad e (Jun 2, 2016)

Loving the step by step, however, when is the best part of any new package coming....the suspense is killing me!
Pop the bubble wrap already!


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 2, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

Glad to see you finally have,so how many times are you going to go out and check it LOL

Richie

I'm in


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

First time I used it when it wasn't windy I checked it every half hour then hourly.Only had it go over my set temp once by 5* F

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 6, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 8, 2016)

...


----------



## chad e (Jun 8, 2016)

Get the 24"...I did! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 8, 2016)

...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 10, 2016)

...


----------

